# Prostatakrebs > Veranstaltungshinweise und Verbandsarbeit >  Rücktritt Christian Ligensa

## WernerS

Von unserer SHG habe ich soeben die Nachricht erhalten, dass Christian Ligensa am Ende dieses Monats zurücktritt.

WernerS

----------


## Harro

*Bestätigung

*Hallo, Forumsfreunde, nach Rückfrage bei meiner hiesigen SHG bekam ich die Bestätigung über den von Christian wohl schon länger aus privaten Gründen geplanten Rücktritt. Ich wünsche Christian von dieser Stelle aus einen ruhigeren Lebenslauf und noch viel Jahre bei annehmbarer Gesundheit. Paul Enders wird kommissarisch die Position des Stellvertreters des 1. Vorsitzenden übernehmen. Ihm wünsche ich für uns eine harmonische Zusammenarbeit mir Günter und Ralf.

*"Genügsamkeit und Zufriedenheit macht glücklicher als Reichtum und Überfluss unter großen Sorgen"   * (Aesop)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## cligensa

Liebe Forumsteilnehmer, 
auch hier möchte ich das Schreiben veröffentlichen, mit dem ich meinen Rücktritt begründe. 
Ich werde mich demnächst wieder etwas stärker im Forum engagieren. 
Aber vordringlich möchte ich die Zeit für mich nutzen, die ich durch die Rückgabe meiner Vorstandsfunktionen gewinne.

 Niederelbert, den 12. Februar 2008

  mit Ablauf dieses Monats, an dem ich 71 Jahre alt werde, beabsichtige ich als Stellvertretender Vorsitzender des BPS e.V. zurückzutreten. 
Gestatten Sie mir einen kurzen Rückblick: 
Im Herbst 1999 habe ich mich mit Carl-Lothar Kühne, als dem Initiator, und meinem Freund Uwe Klaskala, ehem. Leiter der SHG Prostatakrebs Berlin, getroffen, um die Gründung und Entstehung eines Bundesverbandes Prostatakrebs Selbsthilfe einzuleiten und aufzubauen.  Es war ein Glücksfall, dass Wolfgang Petter zu uns gestoßen war und es war auch ein Glücksfall, dass wir bald enge Freunde wurden. Wir waren beide sozial engagiert und ergänzten uns in unseren Fähigkeiten, einen Bundesverband der Prostatakrebs Selbsthilfe aufzubauen. Über mehr als 7 Jahre hatten wir nahezu jeden Morgen ein langes Telefongespräch, in dem wir die Probleme und das weitere Vorgehen zum Aufbau unserer Organisation besprochen und Maßnahmen festgelegt haben. Wir haben erfolgreich zusammen mit unseren Mitarbeitern in Gehrden einen großen Verband geschaffen und haben den Respekt, und die Anerkennung der Mediziner und der Organisationen des Gesundheitswesens durch Kompetenz und Professionalität errungen. Ich habe an dieser Aufgabe bis heute, also durchgehend mehr als 8 Jahre, immer an entscheidender Stelle an der Gestaltung und dem Aufbau des BPS mitgewirkt, sowohl national als auch international. Nach mehr als 8 Jahren des Engagements und der Vollzeittätigkeit für Mitbetroffene ist es für mich an der Zeit, in den restlichen Jahren meines Lebens bei  hoffentlich noch guter Lebensqualität an mich selbst und meine liebe Partnerin Maria zu denken. Ich möchte die letzten  Jahre meines Lebens ohne Streß und in freier Selbstbestimmung bei dem, was ich tue, verbringen. Das bedeutet nicht, dass ich mich nicht mehr für Patienten und den BPS engagiere. Ich werde als Mitglied des BPS meine SHG Prostatakrebs Koblenz mit mehr als 200 Einladungen im Monat weiter betreuen und freue mich darauf, wieder mehr Patientenberatungen durchführen zu können. Ich werde mich auch verstärkt um die Therapiekonzepte der Active Surveillance und dem nach wie vor in vielen Fällen erfolgreichen, zeitlich begrenzten und daher gering invasiven Therapieprotokoll der Dreifachen Hormonblockade nach Dr. Leibowitz bemühen, die in Zukunft immer wichtiger zu werden scheinen. Den neuen Vorstand werde ich weiterhin, soweit das gewünscht wird, in der Einarbeitungsphase unterstützen. Ich wünsche dem BPS mit der neuen Führung alles Gute und den Erfolg, die Anerkennung durch Kompetenz und die Weiterführung und den Ausbau der Hilfe für unsere Mitbetroffenen im Sinne der Gründer und der bisherigen langjährigen Führung des BPS. Ich bedanke mich für die konstruktive Mitarbeit und Unterstützung, die ich in den vergangenen Jahren erfahren konnte und wünsche Ihnen allen einen erfolgreichen Kampf, den Krebs möglichst bis zum natürlichen Lebensende unter Kontrolle halten zu können.

Herzliche Grüße 
Christian Ligensa_
-stv. Vorsitzender-_

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Christian,

ich danke dir für deine persönliche Hilfe, die du auch mir vor Jahren gegeben hast. Vielleicht kannst du dich, wenn du jetzt mehr Zeit hast, auch narurheilkundlichen Therapien widmen und damit einige von uns unterstützen.

Viel Erfolg bei deiner Therapie und weiterhin gute Lebensqualität und ein langes Leben.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Christian. Auch von mir ein Wort des Bedauerns über Deinen Entschluss, aber auch beste Wünsche für die Gestaltung der kommenden Lebensjahre. Dass  Du für die zeitweise auch von mir gern besuchte SHG  Koblenz noch da sein wirst und wir im Forum von Dir  nun hoffentlich wieder öfter etwas lesen werden, das ist ja ein erfreuliche Aussicht. 
Die Dreifache Hormonblockade von Leibowitz hatte auch mich "auf Anhieb" überzeugt, und ich verdanke ihr und Deinem Engagement immerhin jetzt schon 6 Jahre gute Lebensqualität ohne Ängste. Obgleich es um den Namen etwas stiller geworden ist, wurden Elemente der Leibowitz'schen  Therapie von der herrschenden Medizin doch  inzwischen übernommen.  Es wird notwendig sein, weitere Aufklärungsarbeit zu leisten,  damit das Potential der Therapie und ihrer Genzen auch Kritiker noch überzeugt.
Hinsichtlich der Active Surveillance, welche Du zu Deinem Top-Thema machen willst, werden noch viele Ängste und  Probleme der praktischen Umsetzung  auf Dich zukommen, für deren Bewältigung  Du wahrscheinlich auch neue Allianzen brauchst und Mitstreiter finden musst. Da wünsche ich Dir auch viel Erfolg.
Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## Horst a

Hallo Christian,
auch ich wünsche Dir ein etwas ruhigeres Leben mit Deiner Partnerin, damit Du etwas mehr von Deinem Ruhestand hast. Gleichzeitig möchte ich mich bedanken, dass ich über 7 Jahre, dank Leibowitz, mit meinem PK überlebt habe. Was ich Dir zu verdanken habe, denn Du hast mich über Leibowitz informiert und mir die Ratschläge gegeben. Ich wünsche mir, dass ich noch etliche Beiträge von Dir im Forum lesen kann.

Horst a

----------


## helmut (i)

Lieber Christian!

  Auch ich möchte diese Gelegenheit wahrnehmen, um in Erinnerung zu rufen, was ich Dir verdanke. Zum Zeitpunkt meiner Diagnose (Mai 2000) hatte ich noch keinen PC und somit keine Möglichkeit, Informationen aus dem Internet abzurufen oder Kontakt mit Betroffenen herzustellen. Ärzte, Bücher und Veranstaltungen waren meine bescheidenen Quellen, bis ich in Heidelberg Uwe Peters kennen lernte, der mir Unterlagen über Therapiemöglichkeiten und u.a. auch Deine Adresse zukommen ließ. Die Kontaktaufnahme führte zu einer lebhaften Korrespondenz über Monate hinweg, ganz altmodisch mit der Briefpost. Trotz der umständlichen Art des Dialogs warst Du gerne bereit, mir viele Fragen zu beantworten und wertvolle Informationen zukommen zu lassen, die für meinen Weg zu einer Therapie  Entscheidung unumgänglich erforderlich waren. Dies war für mich (und meine Frau) eine unschätzbare Hilfe in einer verzweifelten Situation. Dies werde ich nie vergessen.
  Für Deinen weiteren Lebensweg wünsche ich Dir von Herzen alles Gute.
  Helmut

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Lieber Christian,

als neueres und jüngeres Mitglied des Forums möchte mich ebenfalls herzlich bei Dir bedanken.

Besonders gut finde ich die Idee, dich künftig u.a. dem Active Survaillance zu widmen. Was nützt Früherkennung, wenn diese letztendlich zu vorgezogenen und verlängerten Nebenwirkungen von Behandlungsmethoden führt, das Leben aber nicht wesentlich verlängert? Ich hoffe, dass es auf der Basis von derzeitig bekannten Zahlen in den nächsten Monaten gelingt, verschiedene Therapien mit Active Surveillance zu vergleichen.

Viele Grüße
Wolfgang

----------


## Harro

*Ein ganz besonderer Mensch tritt in den Hintergrund

*Lieber Christian, nachdem ich mich telefonisch über die plötzlich im Forum auftauchende Nachricht über den von Dir schon länger geplanten Rücktritt kundig gemacht hatte, habe ich dann auch spontan reagiert und zumindest im Forum Dir sofort alles Gute auf Deinen hoffentlich etwas beschaulicheren zukünftigen Lebensabschnitt gewünscht. Die Dankesworte von Helmut Illini haben mich tief beeindruckt. So möchte auch ich den Wünschen für Dein weiteres Wohlergehen noch den Dank hinzufügen, den ich Dir zum Teil schon bei persönlichen Gesprächen versucht habe rüberzubringen, den Dank für etliche nicht nur telefonische sondern auch schriftliche, ausführlich begründete Ratschläge. Die Tatsache, daß Du uns auch weiterhin als stiller, heimlicher oder sogar im Forum aktiver Berater zur Verfügung stehen willst, bezeugt einmal mehr, was für ein besonderer Mensch Du bist.

*"Es sind die Begegnungen mit Menschen, die das Leben lebenswert machen"
*(Guy de Maupassant)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Siegmar

Hallo Christian,

ich möchte Deinen Rücktritt zum Anlaß nehmen, um Dir öffentlich für die wertvolle Hilfe zu danken, die Du mir am Anfang meines Kampfes mit meinem Prostatakrebs gegeben hast.

Für die Zukunft wünsche ich Dir alles Gute.

Viele Grüsse

Siegmar

----------

